# Any idea what this is?



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

And I know the grass itself doesn't look good. Not sure what's going on in the top right of the picture there. Just want to make sure this isn't an army worm or something that could do damage. It's the only one I see, so I'm thinking I'm alright, but I'd rather be safe than have my yard get wiped out.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Kind of looks like an army worm.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

I just remembered I'm in a Facebook group with a bunch of bug experts. Turns out... "It's an armyworm, but not the same species that causes havoc in grass." Keeping my fingers crossed that this person is right lol


----------

